# walking football



## andyboy (Jun 13, 2015)

I would recommend this to any over 40s unfit person like myself, as a good way to exercise and meet people.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2015)

I saw a feature about this on the TV andy, looks good! How often do you play and what got you into it?


----------



## andyboy (Jun 13, 2015)

I try to play twice a week but sometimes the old legs let me down


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 13, 2015)

Good for you Andyboy ! Its better to keep active


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 18, 2015)

Let us know if you win !


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 19, 2015)

What is walking football?  Is it playing football without the running or walking with a football?  Intrigued


----------



## Northerner (Jun 19, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> What is walking football?  Is it playing football without the running or walking with a football?  Intrigued



Yes, it's precisely that - playing football without running!


----------



## andyboy (Jun 20, 2015)

Sorry about the delay have been getting the sun on my back. It basicly is five a side rules without the running but walking at a fast pace for those that can manage it. Its broken down into over 40s then over 50s and over 60s. But you can mix and match. Its meant to be less physical but it does get competative lol. Its is for all abilities and sexes.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 20, 2015)

Anything that helps people to be active by having fun has got to be good. No good for me, as I've never been very co-ordinated in ball games, and I prefer hilly scenery over indoor or park pitches. Tried a new parkrun today, which had the advantage of being just 1.5 miles by bike from hone, but was 4 boring laps of park and playing fields. Still, it's great to have choice of parkruns and activities in general.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 20, 2015)

andyboy said:


> Sorry about the delay have been getting the sun on my back. It basicly is five a side rules without the running but walking at a fast pace for those that can manage it. Its broken down into over 40s then over 50s and over 60s. But you can mix and match. Its meant to be less physical but it does get competative lol. Its is for all abilities and sexes.



Sounds good Andyboy !


----------



## chosenone (Aug 28, 2015)

*Walking football in West Midlands*

Hi Andy, I discovered walking football in May this year. I joined a team called Hartshill Strollers, we train weekly on a Tuesday evening. Since I joined we have taken part in a number of competitions and reached Regional finals. In October we are off to play in Portugal.

I am 61 and have had type 2 diabetes for 9 years.

Taking part in this activity has helped me lose a little weight, improved my overall mobility and I have also met a number of like minded people who enjoy the sport too.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 28, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, chosenone.

Good luck for your games in Portugal.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 28, 2015)

chosenone said:


> Hi Andy, I discovered walking football in May this year. I joined a team called Hartshill Strollers, we train weekly on a Tuesday evening. Since I joined we have taken part in a number of competitions and reached Regional finals. In October we are off to play in Portugal.
> 
> I am 61 and have had type 2 diabetes for 9 years.
> 
> Taking part in this activity has helped me lose a little weight, improved my overall mobility and I have also met a number of like minded people who enjoy the sport too.



Well done "Chosenone" !  Good luck at the game in Portugal. Let us know how you get on.


----------

